# Oil level in 921037 Ariens



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

First Ariens I have ever had, and first season with it.I changed oil in it yesterday, and it said it took 32 OZ, which I used the whole bottle of 32 OZ. But, on the dipstick, it only comes up to about 7/8 of the stick, not to the full line. I checked the garage floor, and the spot I use is completely level.When I got the blower from the dealer, the oil was at the very same level, so I added some until it met the full line. So, my question to you is....is this room left for oil expansion, is the stick wrong, or is the capacity wrong ? I have the LCT 291 CC engine.:sad2:


----------



## viper8315 (Mar 29, 2018)

Cutter said:


> First Ariens I have ever had, and first season with it.I changed oil in it yesterday, and it said it took 32 OZ, which I used the whole bottle of 32 OZ. But, on the dipstick, it only comes up to about 7/8 of the stick, not to the full line. I checked the garage floor, and the spot I use is completely level.When I got the blower from the dealer, the oil was at the very same level, so I added some until it met the full line. So, my question to you is....is this room left for oil expansion, is the stick wrong, or is the capacity wrong ? I have the LCT 291 CC engine.:sad2:


Generally speaking, on any engine, any oil level indicated between the add line and the full line is a safe level of oil to operate the engine. Also, did you just push the dipstick down and check the level, or tighten the cap then unscrew again and check the level? 
Granted, I have the LCT 254 CC engine, but my engine manual says to tighten the cap, then loosen and check the level. That will definitely make a difference in reported oil level. You should have received two manuals when you got the snowblower, one for the chassis, and one for the engine. If you don't have the engine manual, go to the link below and take a look. You'll have to enter your full engine model number in which is quite long.
Service - Liquid Combustion Technology, LLC


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

That little bit won't make a difference. It's a sump, just a container holding oil that gets splashed around. The connecting rod goes down and pulls or splashes oil up lubricating the cylinder walls besides being totally immersed in oil. There's enough oil there to be splashed up. If anything, too much oil is bad as it may foam up.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey Viper, thanks for your reply. Yes, I totally screw the cap into the threads until tight. Now, after getting home from work today, I checked it again, and it was a bit higher than before, probably after all of the oil settled. Now, that being said, I checked the net as to what the actual OZ of the bottle of oil I used was, and it said, 31.9 US OZ.....so, I added .1 of an ounce. Hopefully that will finish the deal. And, you are right....anything within the high/low range will work, but I am really fussy with my toys,and like to see them as perfect. I know there is no such thing though!


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi!
Yes I totally agree....but as I mentioned to Viper, I am very fussy with my toys, and like to see things done perfect. Especially when I really don't know the machine, as in the situation I am in today, I like to explore the quirks each machine has. I just sold my 20 year old Sears-Murray....I think I knew it better than I know my wife!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Cutter said:


> Hi!
> Yes I totally agree....but as I mentioned to Viper, I am very fussy with my toys, and like to see things done perfect. Especially when I really don't know the machine, as in the situation I am in today, I like to explore the quirks each machine has. I just sold my 20 year old Sears-Murray....I think I knew it better than I know my wife!


Suggest you don't let your wife read this post. Best not to mention any of her quirks either, but that's just my humble opinion.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

you are much better off keeping the oil level a bit below full, if overfull the oil slinger could aerate the sump.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

skutflut said:


> Suggest you don't let your wife read this post. Best not to mention any of her quirks either, but that's just my humble opinion.


Oh, but you are so right, good sir! My wife would not be happy hearing/reading that. BUT, it would give me more time in my garage with, what my wife calls it, " my new orange girlfriend..." so would that be a bad thing?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Cutter said:


> Oh, but you are so right, good sir! My wife would not be happy hearing/reading that. BUT, it would give me more time in my garage with, what my wife calls it, " my new orange girlfriend..." so would that be a bad thing?


I like my snowblower too, but on a cold winter's night, it doesn't cuddle worth a darn.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

skutflut said:


> I like my snowblower too, but on a cold winter's night, it doesn't cuddle worth a darn.


No but it moves snow better.....


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

cranman said:


> No but it moves snow better.....


Ya got a point there...


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

And hogs all the blankets too!


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

'I mean the wife!


----------

